# 2005 GTO 6-Speed with 31K miles AND salvage title. Legit?



## ieatpain (Aug 26, 2014)

So I found a 2005 GTO 6-speed for sale here and it has 31,000 miles with a salvage title. The seller described it as "straight as an arrow" and the reason for the salvage title was some "slight damage" that was fixed before he bought it himself. he also describes the car as being in like new condition and a truly solid vehicle. judging from the photos it looks very clean. air bags did not deploy and the car is all stock with zero problems. He wants $13,000 for it and i just wanted to know if this seems legit to anyone. im assuming he has proof of all the repairs and how it was damaged and if not i think it wouldnt be difficult to find. Im in alaska and have USAA insurance, does this sound like a good deal? will insurance cover it if it was only minor body damage?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ieatpain said:


> So I found a 2005 GTO 6-speed for sale here and it has 31,000 miles with a salvage title. The seller described it as "straight as an arrow" and the reason for the salvage title was some "slight damage" that was fixed before he bought it himself. he also describes the car as being in like new condition and a truly solid vehicle. judging from the photos it looks very clean. air bags did not deploy and the car is all stock with zero problems. He wants $13,000 for it and i just wanted to know if this seems legit to anyone. im assuming he has proof of all the repairs and how it was damaged and if not i think it wouldnt be difficult to find. Im in alaska and have USAA insurance, does this sound like a good deal? will insurance cover it if it was only minor body damage?


I know a guy who just totaled is 2004 Barbados doing a whopping 15mph he says. I seen the pics. Damage to front end looked minimal to me. Insurance company totaled it. Why? Parts are so damn expensive. Any parts you can find at salvage yards they want a king's ransom for them. He had minor frame damage at the core support but the rest was the hood front fascia and of course the radiator and some parts needed replaced. He was given 11K for the car and he bought it back and is spending 12K to get it fixed. Its the parts. They are obscenely expensive. They can be found but they're not enough of them to keep the prices in line. You cannot call the dealer and order a new whatever (body wise) and many other parts GM no longer stocks for these cars, you are at the mercy of salvage centers who know they will get a mint for parts.

So, lack of parts, the cost associated to those parts drive the cost up and the insurance companies would sooner write it off. I rarely drive mine because of the MORONS who text and drive pay no attention to what they're doing and otherwise are careless. My rear fascia cannot be found and if some idiot smacks me I am out. 

I have it insured through Grundy for agreed value for what I paid for the car new. I drive it on occasion when going to meets long distance or when the urge gets me to take it out. Now a days its a roll of the dice if I will get it back undamaged and with out a felony on my police record. My car is flawless no scratches, no dings it looks better than showroom. I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

I would pay 13K for it if I really liked the car and if I could see pictures of the damage before repairs were made. If this car was adult owned and well taken care of, and assuming the repairs were done professionally (cant tell repairs up close). If I purchased this car I would drive it and enjoy it, it would be like owning a new ,not even broken in soon to be a classic ride! drive it it! you'll love it, these gto's are a blast to drive!


----------



## ieatpain (Aug 26, 2014)

I will post pictures and more information when i take a look at it here in a few hours


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

torrid red sap said:


> I would pay 13K for it if I really liked the car and if I could see pictures of the damage before repairs were made. If this car was adult owned and well taken care of, and assuming the repairs were done professionally (cant tell repairs up close). If I purchased this car I would drive it and enjoy it, it would be like owning a new ,not even broken in soon to be a classic ride! drive it it! you'll love it, these gto's are a blast to drive!


You make a couple of critically important assumptions. I don't know how you can come to those conclusions. "Not even broken in?" According to the description, it's had at least two previous owners, has been involved in an accident that the second owner describes in a hearsay fashion as 'slight damage' and that it's 'straight as an arrow'. That's merely sales fluff. He couldn't know because he wasn't there. That's just what the guy he got it from told him. And, "it would be like owning a new......?" Well, it's a salvage title. You won't be able to get full coverage on a salvage title either with most companies. The ones that do offer full coverage on salvaged vehicles pay lower amounts on claims leaving you with more out of pocket costs. That plus the premiums will be higher than those of a non salvage vehicle or the same type. I'd keep looking. Even if a clean titled car costs you a couple of thousand more, it would be worth it for the comparative lack of headaches.


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've seen them get totaled for almost nothing.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That may be true but if you don't know why it was totaled why take the chance. Especially with a uni-body car. I might buy a $1000-2000 salvage title for one of the kids but I'm not spending $13K on a unknown that in reality its value is no more than ½ of that purchase price because of the salvage title.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

You might want to check with USAA regarding its policy restrictions (if any) on salvage titles.


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy owner here of a GTO totalled TWICE. Not only was the car straight but lucked out titling it in MD...they dropped the salvage tag...so I have a straight title. Of course car fax is going to have history saying damage. My advice, have a known good body shop check and verify car is straight and get the car cheap. My built motor, widebody show car quality '06 only cost me $14k with 46k miles. Dont be scared, be careful and you may get a steal.


----------



## Darcane (Oct 7, 2014)

ieatpain said:


> So I found a 2005 GTO 6-speed for sale here and it has 31,000 miles with a salvage title. The seller described it as "straight as an arrow" and the reason for the salvage title was some "slight damage" that was fixed before he bought it himself. he also describes the car as being in like new condition and a truly solid vehicle. judging from the photos it looks very clean. air bags did not deploy and the car is all stock with zero problems. He wants $13,000 for it and i just wanted to know if this seems legit to anyone. im assuming he has proof of all the repairs and how it was damaged and if not i think it wouldnt be difficult to find. Im in alaska and have USAA insurance, does this sound like a good deal? will insurance cover it if it was only minor body damage?


Do you have the VIN?

SalvageDB.com! may have records of the accident (and it's free) and can give you some idea of where the damage on the car was.

I was looking for a local GTO with a salvage title and it not only found the report, but it had pictures of the car with the damage.
Vehicle salvage history: VIN number - 6G2VX12U35L405449
Unfortunately, it sold before I could go check it out. If you are lucky, you can see how bad the damage was for the car you are looking at.

Mike


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

HP11 said:


> You make a couple of critically important assumptions. I don't know how you can come to those conclusions. "Not even broken in?" According to the description, it's had at least two previous owners, has been involved in an accident that the second owner describes in a hearsay fashion as 'slight damage' and that it's 'straight as an arrow'. That's merely sales fluff. He couldn't know because he wasn't there. That's just what the guy he got it from told him. And, "it would be like owning a new......?" Well, it's a salvage title. You won't be able to get full coverage on a salvage title either with most companies. The ones that do offer full coverage on salvaged vehicles pay lower amounts on claims leaving you with more out of pocket costs. That plus the premiums will be higher than those of a non salvage vehicle or the same type. I'd keep looking. Even if a clean titled car costs you a couple of thousand more, it would be worth it for the comparative lack of headaches.


I second this motion...if you buy on a salvage title, my guess is that you will have a very difficult time selling it for what you think it is worth at the time of sale, whether or not the car is in good running order or modded out to the max...I guess what I'm saying is that "you get what you pay for."


----------

